# IBanez RG7321Vs Schecter Demon 7 Vs others



## wepland (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,

Well i will soon try to get a seven string but dunno what to take between

Ibanez rg7321

Schecter demon 7

cort solo 7

and a no name 7 string http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270732986373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

It's for playing Fear fectory, scar symmetry, mygrain et others kind of bands) I guess floyd will be a liability because i think i will change sometimes tuning.


----------



## alfred (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a RG7321, and I'll never ... eveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer sold for any other (at the same price i meant ^^)


----------



## jymellis (Apr 18, 2011)

im an ibanez guy


----------



## wepland (Apr 18, 2011)

Some people told me schecter would be a better choice because Ibanez RG7321 was at the bottom of Ibanez 7 sttring serie whereas shecter demon is very very good


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 19, 2011)

i have a daimen elite-7 it pwns i got it for 470 so  if you need a deal. Go to beyondeleven.com and get a quote on it. Plus it has EMGs 

it pwns my friends rg7321


----------



## eclipsex1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I was asking myself the same question before I got my first seven. The Ibanez is, of course, smaller, and as such transitions from a six string better. I got the ibanez, but I sort of regret it at times. The Schecter is larger and has a larger scale length, and I have really big hands. I feel like sometimes if i had gotten the Schecter that I could play certain things much better than I currently can.

Aside from the size factor, the woods are different: As most other guitars made by Ibanez, the 7321 is made of basswood. The Schecter is mahogany. Thus, the Schecter will feel physically heavier (which I like), and there will be tonal differences in the woods: Basswood will be more trebly while mahogany will be deeper.

The stock electronics in each guitar are vastly different. The Ibanez stock pickups are complete crap, but can be replaced. I put a DiMarzio crunch lab in mine, and it sounds absolutely amazing. But comparing the sound now to how it was before, it almost makes me want to gag at how bad it sounded. The Schecter comes with EMG's by default. They are active pick-ups, which may not be bad for you, but they will blow the pickups in the RG7321 out of the water.

And finally, the bridge. The Ibanez bridge (in my opinion) is amazingly comfortable. It is fast, does not get in the way, and is easily adjustable. The schecter bridge is not. The tune-o-matic style bridge is bulky, but can no doubt be gotten used to. Especially since you will already be adjusting to the extra string, I wouldn't worry about the bridge type.

Ultimately, the decision is up to you. Keep the things that the other forum members and I have said in mind, and play on the guitars available to you. It will feel strange regardless because of the extra string, but be sure that you will be satisfied with your decision.


----------



## Lankles (Apr 20, 2011)

The Demon-7 is basswood and has duncan designed HB-105s. 

IMO the RG7321 will be an easier adjustment because of the slimmer neck, and also be open to a wider range of future modifications.


----------



## eclipsex1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I didn't even know there was a Demon. I thought it was a mistype for Damien. 

Disregard what I said about the woods and the bridges then.

I've never used the Duncans that are in the Demon, though. So I can't comment on how they sound.


----------



## wepland (Apr 20, 2011)

hi and thank you for your advices.

here some informations about the demon 7 i would get

body: Basswood
neck: Erable/Rosewood
Frets: Extra Jumbo
Micros: Duncan Design Acvtive HB-105 7 string
ELECTRONICS: Vol/Tone/3-way
BRIDGE: TOM w/ stop tail.

at the moment i think (may be i am wrong) the schecter is better guitar than ibanez.
but i have to think also i have small hands and fingers so ibanez has better neck for me


----------



## Epyon6 (Apr 20, 2011)

I say get the shecter its not the lowest 7 string model like the rg7321, itll sound so much better i think looks nicer, but if you got smaller hands like me you may wanna go with the rg7321, if you dont then like i said get the shecter.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Apr 20, 2011)

Those two guitars' necks are so different that it really depends which one suits your playstyle better, i was in the same situation a couple months ago and i found a really good deal on a schecter damien, but i didn't like the neck at all so i went for an RGA7.

And also the 7321 is an insanely good guitar for the price as long as you get some good pickups.


----------



## wepland (Apr 20, 2011)

WhiteWalls said:


> And also the 7321 is an insanely good guitar for the price as long as you get some good pickups.




you may be right mate but i can get schecter demon 7 for 225 ibanez for 250 if i must still buy pickups for the ibanez the deal don"t worth the pain.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lankles said:


> The Demon-7 is basswood and has duncan designed HB-105s.
> 
> IMO the RG7321 will be an easier adjustment because of the slimmer neck, and also be open to a wider range of future modifications.


Thsi person may of been referrign te damien elite i mentioned  As for the neck its not that thick. I went from an ibanez RGT as my main guitar and it wa sonly alittle adjusting


----------



## Lankles (Apr 20, 2011)

I noticed it when I went from my old Fender 6 to my first Schecter 7 (which I still love), and yes, the Schecter will probably sound better straight out of the shop. I'm mostly recommending the RG because there's more he can do with it down the track, with passive routes for the pickups. 

Also, fret access. The RG will have a more comfortably shaped neck joint and easier stretches to the highest frets, for when you play the widdlywoos.


----------



## wepland (Apr 21, 2011)

ok!
first i would like to thank everyone who anwser to my topic.


now i have another question :

my choice is now between 3 guitars:
Rg7321 (i notice all is agreed to say the neck is easier to play
schecter demon 7 (bette pickups than ibanez)
and now i can guet also a schecter omen 7 Extreme.

i would like to know who is better beetween the omen 7 extreme and the demon 7?

in the hierarchy of Schecter.

i know Demon is over the Omen.

but is the omen 7 extreme equal to Demon or still under?


----------



## eclipsex1 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would like to recommend once again playing them if you have the opportunity. That would really help to solidify your decision.


----------



## wepland (Apr 21, 2011)

eclipsex1 said:


> I would like to recommend once again playing them if you have the opportunity. That would really help to solidify your decision.



it's a smart advice but the first is at 300kms an other at 600kms


----------



## eclipsex1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well what kind of six do you have?


----------



## wepland (Apr 21, 2011)

my six strings are very differents:

i got a squier strat affinity
a blade strat texas classic
an ibanez Sabre 270
an ibanez js1000
an ibanez js700
a jackson Dk2m


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice collection. I would go for the RG. It's a great first 7 string, and becomes even better with a pickup change.


----------



## wepland (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> *Nice collection.* I would go for the RG. It's a great first 7 string, and becomes even better with a pickup change.


thank you


----------



## eclipsex1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well from your collection, you would probably like the RG more. And that is a nice collection, haha.


----------



## wepland (Apr 25, 2011)

is anybody know with which kind of neck could be compare a schecter demon 7?
Is it like fender neck, gibson neck, vigier neck?


----------



## dr_game0ver (May 4, 2011)

le manche est balèze (ressemble plus à une strat pour le modele 6 cordes) mais assez confortable mais le problème c' est le talon du manche visser qui est MONSTRUEUX!!! et ça ça peu fortement gêner pour les solos, après si cette zone du manche ne t' intéresse pas je te dirais fonce c' est une excellente gratte!!


----------



## wepland (May 4, 2011)

dr_game0ver said:


> le manche est balèze (ressemble plus à une strat pour le modele 6 cordes) mais assez confortable mais le problème c' est le talon du manche visser qui est MONSTRUEUX!!! et ça ça peu fortement gêner pour les solos, après si cette zone du manche ne t' intéresse pas je te dirais fonce c' est une excellente gratte!!



bah tu sais pour accéder à la zone du talon j'ai une ibanez sabre, une jackson DK2M donc la schecter ce sera plus pour les riffs et le rythmiques.

finally i go to a schecter demon 7


----------

